# Namazori Chisels



## PanamaJack

Great review Lee.


----------



## Karson

I saw these chisels at Lee's home at last years picnic. And I can attest to the fine looks of them. Alas I didn't get to use them.

Great review Lee.


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for the review Lee.

Those Japanese tools look very inviting.

Not that I really need more chisels. ;0)


----------



## dennis

They look scary!


----------



## GaryK

Interesting! I have never seen them before.

I hope that you aren't supposed to use it like you use must Japanese tools.

That is pulling toward yourself! An slip could be fatal!


----------



## LeeJ

Thank's Panama.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

Karson;

I must be a horrible host!

For the record, you're more than welcome to use anything in my shop at any time. (except Alexandra) LOL.

That should cover it.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Dick;

I imagine you do have all the chisels you need, after having seen the incredible carvings on your "Wall of Cain".

But us woodworkers always need something new! Makes it interesting.

Kind of like ladies and shoes!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Dennis;

I agree, and they are! My habit of guiding a paring chisel with my left thumb is an absolute no no.

Still, each time I pick them up *they* remind me not to do that!

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Gary;

I believe that is for saws and planes only. Definitely not for their chisels.

I mentioned that in a previous post. It would be difficult to drive to the emergency room with the handle hitting the steering wheel.

I can picture Homer Simpson trying that. Dooh! Dooh! Dooh!

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker

ya I've heard a lot of great things about Japanese chisels. they are supposed to be top quality. I am just in the process of saving up a couple of dollars a week for better chisels that the 3 chisels i got for ten dollars.


----------



## scottb

did I read that right, haven't had to hone them in 10 years? That's worth the price alone!


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Teenagewoodworker;

I have a few sets of Japanese chisels and I love them. The quality difference is almost embarrasing, since I'm from here, not there.

Several nice sets are available from http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com

That's where I got them from.

Lee


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Scott;

Yes, that's right. and they're still after my left thumb!

Lee


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots

Thanks for providing the website Lee, cant wait to get some needed cutlery(at a great price). I seem to have a mesquite cookout backlog.


----------



## LeeJ

No problem my friend.

Lee


----------



## gko

A worker at Hida Tools said when a master from Japan used the spear chisel/plane the shavings came off in spiraling curls. It was quite fascinating. He said it had a really long handle and held it under his arm. I saw one there for $1,380!!! Its called the Yari-Kanna and unfortunately it has no picture. I inquired about it and they said they had several cheaper ones for 600 - 700. Then they jokingly said how many do I want LOL. Have heard about them but may take a trip there to see it in action.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi GKO;

I still have not had the need to to feel as though I should hone these tools!

Fortunately, I have learned not to push them along with my thumb on the second edge!

The more I use Japanese tools, the more I appreciate them. They really are unequaled.

I have a very fine set of carving tools, made in England, which I really like. That being said, I wish I would have found Japanese carving tools instead, since I do spend a fair amount of time honing them.

Lee


----------

